# VOIP > Software Reviews >  www.viva.gr--καλό?

## nektariosko

το εχει δοκιμασει καποιος? http://www.viva.gr

----------


## panisxiros

...οχι,αλλα μαλλον πρεπει. ..γιατι αμα περιμενω απο την pmnivoice που εχω στειλει 500 e-mail και αυτοι/..περα βρεχει..

----------


## romias

Ναι,χρησημοποιώ τακτικά την υπηρεσία τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων για κλήσεις εξωτερικού,εδω και 2 χρόνια με αστική χρέωση.(Viva Free Phone)
Εξαιρετικό,κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## Somnius

Κι εγώ πελάτης 1+ χρόνο! Από τις καλές!

----------


## GJP

αμα εκανε register και απο awmn θα ηταν τελειο

----------


## ysam

Δεν κάνει?

----------


## GJP

.

----------


## JB172

Να πάρω pop-corn;  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## inet

> Να πάρω pop-corn;


xaxaxax καλο

----------


## ysam

pptp 10.46.127.1
user awmn
pass awmn 

και μετά βάλε ένα route για το 83.235.24.0/24 στο 172.16.30.1

Βέβαια δεν θα παίζει καλά τώρα λόγο ότι το λινκ θέλει στρώσιμο αλλά είναι μία αρχή  :: 

John τώρα πάρε pop-corn  ::

----------


## GJP

ωραιος ο ysam

----------


## devilman

ελα ρε Ysam και εγώ περίμενα να μας δώσεις καμμια ιπ , να ξανα αρχισει η συζήτηση περί εμπορευματοποιήσης του δίκτυου.
οχι με vpn

----------


## ysam

χαχα δεν φταίω εγώ για το implementation. Αν ήταν δικό μου θα το έδινα και το voice τζάμπα αν μπορούσα.. Παίζει όμως και έτσι.. δεν με χαλάει.. Απλά θα αρχίσουμε την άλλη συζήτηση περί φίλτρων αλλά στο pptp πλέον  ::  η μπορεί και σε IP. Όσο κρατήσει τι να πω. Μακάρι να είχαμε επάνω μας και όλους τους άλλους να έχουμε και εναλλακτικές.

----------


## themaxx

Δεν ξέρω πόσο άσχετο είναι (και μετά απο 2 χρόνια της τελευταίας απάντησης του Γιάννη) ...αλλά μπορώ να παίζω με viva μέσω του awmn ?

----------


## gvaf

Σίγουρα με vpn μέσα στο mikrotik και καθαρό inet δουλεύει 

from mobile with Tapatalk

----------


## Johny

πριν 1 βδομαδα εφυγε φιλος μου να δουλεψει στην καραϊβικη. του το εβαλα στο iphone με ενα sip client που δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα του.. (σε ενα βραδυ επρεπε να τα στησω ολα γιατι την επομενη εφευγε οποτε δεν εκανα κ τρελες δοκιμες)
Με τα πολλα φτανοντας εκει αφου μιλησαμε στο τηλ τον ακουγα πολυ καθαρα και ωραια.. ειχε βεβαια λιγο μουσικη και ετσι μου τη χαλαγε.. ισως αν μπορουσα να τεσταρα και κανα αλλο codec να μπορουσα να εχω καθαροτερο ηχο αλλα τετοια ωρα τετοια λογια που λεμε..  :: 

ΥΓ θυμηθηκα το ονομα του sip client... zoiper

----------

